# Arya at 9 weeks and the kids



## kimberly686 (May 25, 2012)

We are having a blast with our puppy Arya! My human boys are 9 months and 3 years.


----------



## kimberly686 (May 25, 2012)

Sorry they are so big. I'll figure out how to make them smaller for next time.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Awwh, how adorable!! They are just so precious, I love these photos!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Awww They're so cute!! I love her name


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

These are SOOO CUTE! It's easy to see with your oldest walking her they are going to be besties for sure and just look at her with the same face as your baby. ADORABLE. Thanks for sharing!!!!!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

She looks so much like Liza...we even have the same gates!


----------



## kimberly686 (May 25, 2012)

inge said:


> She looks so much like Liza...we even have the same gates!


I thought that about Liza from some of your pictures. I don't know what I would do without the gate! The baby and Arya can not be on the floor together unless Arya is really tired because she still thinks the baby is a puppy to play with. Can't blame her though seeing as they are the same size and both are on all 4s!


----------



## Goldengal9 (Apr 18, 2012)

What great pictures!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

What adorable pictures, I especially love the middle one with one on each side of the gate, it looks like a showdown. Beautiful kids too, love that pout!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

OMG, cuteness overload!! All your kids are so adorable!

Please don't change the size...I love the idea of reaching and cuddling the kids and the puppy.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Don't apologize about the size...they are great pictures! Adorable kids and puppy!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Awww! Those are such lovely precious pictures! I am so glad to see that you all are having such a wondeful time!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

The pic size is perfect! LOVE, love, LOVE these photos!


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Nothing is sweeter than children and puppies! Looks like Arya is fitting in wonderfully!  Beautiful family!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures! Arya is so adorable and your little ones are just precious.


----------



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

Those are great pictures!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mommyof5 (Apr 20, 2012)

too cute! Looks like my gang and Macy LOVE the pics.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Great pictures, all three of them are so cute.


----------



## brens29 (Apr 17, 2012)

Great pictures, you will look back at these and treasure them when your kids are older...


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Great pictures! More please!!!


----------



## ms_summer (Mar 23, 2012)

OMG! so precious!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

What a beautiful family you have! The size is perfect!


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Great photos! So cute!!


----------

